# My Bullmastiff kids



## specsgirl (Oct 14, 2010)

Here are some picts of my kids. Maddie is 1 1/2. Paxton is 5 months and Star is 4 1/2 months.

Paxton head









Star









Maddie









Star and Paxton stack practice


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Your babies are adorable!! I like all of them, but I LOVE Maddies color!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs you have!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

How can you not love those little faces!! 
Adorable! :biggrin:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh man, those faces are just PRECIOUS! I love mastiffs! I will not own any other breed after owning my english mastiff!  Great pics!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

They are absolutely stunning. :smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, wow! They are all gorgeous! I can tell they are so happy. What faces! Thanks for sharing. :smile:


----------



## CharityAnn1021 (Oct 19, 2010)

Georgous pictures!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!! Great colors and love their faces !!!!


----------



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

great looking dogs! I'm jealous, 3 bullmastiffs! They are an awesome breed and I plan on having one always!


----------



## Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

What a beautiful brindle coat, and the fawn and russet ... such very handsome pups, and what a wide spread of ages. That's got to be a load of fun. Although I think I like the stacking practice shot ... they're so focused!


----------

